# How would you code, Acute chest pain due to influenza pleurisy using icd 10?



## marlliee (Sep 11, 2015)

How would you code using ICD10 , Acute chest pain due to influenza pleurisy?

Also, Severe vertigo, left temporal headache and nausea?

Thank you!


----------



## srohlmeier (Jan 25, 2016)

*Coding qacute chest pain....*

Is the influenza current or is the patient over the flu and has residual pleurisy?


----------

